# What is the latest de-bloated stock ROM?



## BoyBlunder (Jul 20, 2011)

I've tried looking in the development subforum for the latest stock ROM that is debloated but I'm coming up empty. Can anyone help?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/5191-romflashable-2116052-debloatbloat-rooted/

I gotta warn you though, that thing has already been run through the kitchen, if you are looking to modify it heavily I would really recommend getting the full stock from here. Maybe im just a control freak but I prefer debloating/rooting/adding busy box data/app, deodexing, zipaligning, and optimizing it myself. That way i know exactly what went into it...


----------



## BoyBlunder (Jul 20, 2011)

nocoast said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...atbloat-rooted/
> 
> I gotta warn you though, that thing has already been run through the kitchen, if you are looking to modify it heavily I would really recommend getting the full stock from here. Maybe im just a control freak but I prefer debloating/rooting/adding busy box data/app, deodexing, zipaligning, and optimizing it myself. That way i know exactly what went into it...


Nah, I just need the most basic ROM for my dad, who's getting my TBolt when the GNex drops. Nothing fancy, and no VZW crap either :-D

Thanks!


----------

